# Dry venison sausage



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

Anyone know how to dry venison sausage at home? I make fresh and smoked all the time but want to know how to dry some without killing everyone that eats it!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

This should get you started, good luck!

http://www.fao.org/docrep/003/x6556e/X6556E05.htm#ch5

Dave


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks!!


----------

